# Big dog in passenger seat



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Picking up my dual motor on Saturday the 13th. I was wondering if you can disable the passenger seatbelt alarm when my 100lb dog rides in the front. I currently use a fake seatbelt insert for him, but I am hoping for dog mode.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Picking up my dual motor on Saturday the 13th. I was wondering if you can disable the passenger seatbelt alarm when my 100lb dog rides in the front. I currently use a fake seatbelt insert for him, but I am hoping for dog mode.


From the Tesla v9 features page it doesn't look like it - only the rear seats:

_For Model 3, you can now toggle the Rear Seatbelt alerts to mark them as child seats. By adjusting the alert, the Seatbelt Card will only display once per drive cycle when triggered, removing the need to dismiss the alert multiple times._


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

You should use a seat belt clip like this, attached to your dog's harness. The car thinks the seat belt is connected and doesn't warn you, but more importantly your best friend will be held in place when stopping.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> You should use a seat belt clip like this, attached to your dog's harness. The car thinks the seat belt is connected and doesn't warn you, but more importantly your best friend will be held in place when stopping.


And an actual seatbelt rated harness. A typical walking harness will snap in a wreck.


----------

